# Nachwuchs. Fisch oder Molch?



## gmxyahoo (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe Nachwuchs in meinem ein Jahr alten Gartenteich. Nur leider weiss ich nicht von wem. 
Ich habe jede Menge __ Molche (30+) und 4 __ Shubunkin drin. Nachwuchs mindestens 40-50. Der Nachwuchs hat eine Flosse, also tippe ich eher auf die Shubunkin. Jedoch habe ich Bilder gefunden von Molch Nachwuchs und bin mir jetzt nicht mehr sicher. 
Habe mal ein Bild gemacht. Hoffe man kann es erkennen. 

Gruß Hannes


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs. Fisch oder Molch?*

Also das sieht mir ganz stark nach Fischnachwuchs aus!


----------



## gmxyahoo (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs. Fisch oder Molch?*

Juhu.. 

Und das von 4 geschenkten Fischen denen ich eigentlich nicht zugetraut habe das sie diesen Winter überleben. Nochmal


----------



## Kaje (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs. Fisch oder Molch?*

Das scheint ein __ Shubunkin Nachwuchs zu sein.
Stimmen Deine Teichgrößenangaben im Profil?! - Wenn ja Glückwunsch zu diesem Fischbesatz bei noch nicht mal Planschbeckengröße


----------



## gmxyahoo (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs. Fisch oder Molch?*

Die Teichgröße ist nur eine sehr sehr grobe Schätzung. Er ist aus Beton gegossen. Vor ca. 30 Jahren. Ich habe ihn nur "reaktiviert".
Ist Oval ca. 4m lang, 3 breit und an der tiefsten Stelle 1.6 tief.
Ich habe ihn mit flüssiger Teichfolie geflickt und 4 __ Shubunkin  geschenkt bekommen. Eigentlich wollte ich noch 2 Kois die ich noch habe dort reinsetzen.
Und jetzt habe ich unmengen von kleinen Fischen, jungen Molchen, Kaulquappen und anderem kleingetier drin.. Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## bienemama (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs. Fisch oder Molch?*

Hallo Hannes,

das sieht wirklich nach Fisch aus.
Hatte letztes Jahr auch Molchbabys und Shubunkins. Die kleinen __ Molche kannst Du auch daran erkennen, da sie meistens auf dem Grund liegen und auch sehr schnell Beinchen bekommen.

Gruß
bienemana


----------



## gmxyahoo (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs. Fisch oder Molch?*

Sollte ich die Jungfische einfach im Teich lassen oder lieber so einen "Leichkasten" aus netz reinhängen?? Wieviel % der Jungfische überleben sowas normalerweise??


----------



## bienemama (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs. Fisch oder Molch?*

Hi,

also ungeschützt im Teich werden nur sehr wenige überleben.
Ich hab meine damals rausgefangen und ins Aquarium gesetzt. Ist schön zu sehen wie sie groß
werden und wie die Farben sich entwickeln, aber auch da mußt Du mit rechnen, daß Dir ca. 30- 40 %
kaputt gehen. Leider.
Viel Glück.

bienemama


----------



## gmxyahoo (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs. Fisch oder Molch?*

Also ich habe jetzt mal einen selbstgebauten Kasten aus Fliegengitter (  ) drin. 33x33x33cm
Das müssen mehrere Hundert Fische sein. Ich habe schon so viele gefangen und der Teich ist immernoch voll mit kleinen. Auch wenn die ganz kleinen durch die Maschen passen.
Was mach ich nur mit so vielen Fischen. Selbst wenn nur 25% durchkommen würden...


----------



## heiko-rech (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs. Fisch oder Molch?*

Hallo,


gmxyahoo schrieb:


> Was mach ich nur mit so vielen Fischen. Selbst wenn nur 25% durchkommen würden...



ich an deiner Stelle würde ich der Natur ihren Lauf lassen, also die Jungfische wieder aus dem Netz rauslassen, nicht füttern und es werden nur wenige durchkommen. Natürliche Selektion. 

Die überlebenden kannst du ja dann verschenken.

Es hat schon seinen Sinn, warum die Fische so viele Junge bekommen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## gmxyahoo (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs. Fisch oder Molch?*

Jo. Irgendwie hast du recht...


----------



## gmxyahoo (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs. Fisch oder Molch?*

Tja, irgendwie hat es scheinbar nicht funktioniert. Ich habe jetzt ca. 200 "kleine" Jungfische in meinem kleinen Teich... Die natürliche Auslese hat irgendwie versagt..  Aber es freut mich dennoch denn dieser Schwarm ist unheimlich schön anzusehen. Vorallem wenn sie sich um das gefrohrene Futter tummeln.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs. Fisch oder Molch?*

Grüß dich Hannes, 


> Also ich habe jetzt mal einen selbstgebauten Kasten aus Fliegengitter


ich versuche gerade in 


> so einen "Leichkasten" aus netz


 Fischchen aufzuziehen
ich habe nur 30 Kandidaten, 6 -7 sind bis jetzt leider nicht durchgekommen. 


> ich an deiner Stelle würde ich der Natur ihren Lauf lassen,


hast du sie im Kasten aufgezogen?


> Die natürliche Auslese hat irgendwie versagt


oder alle im Teich gelassen?


----------



## gmxyahoo (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs. Fisch oder Molch?*

Hallo...

Also zuerst hatte ich sie in einem "Leichkasten". Jedoch waren es unglaublich viele, sodas ich sie dann wieder frei gelassen habe um der Natur ihren lauf zu lassen. Es sind allerdings danach immer noch mehr geworden. Ich kann nicht sagen wieviele es nicht geschafft haben. Jetzt sind es sicherlich noch 200.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs. Fisch oder Molch?*

Hannes,
  für die Info,
bei mir läuft die Natur in Richtung: es kommt kein Nachwuchs durch


----------



## gmxyahoo (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs. Fisch oder Molch?*

hmm. Sehr schade... Ich habe allerdings auch nicht viele natürlichen Feinde im Teich da er ja recht klein ist.

Aber der "Leichkasten" war mit ein paar Handgriffen gebaut. 12 kleine Holzstangen ( ich hatte je 33cm) zum Quadrat verbauen und mit Fliegengitter umspannen. Oben offen gelassen.
In der größe hab ich nirgens was zum Kaufen gefunden. Ich habe mir zuerst mit kleinen Flaschen beholfen um den Kasten zum Schwimmen zu bringen. Danach so eine Schaumstoffschwimmhilfe (Sah einfach besser aus.  ).


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs. Fisch oder Molch?*

Nochmal viel  , Hannes
ich habe erst jetzt dein Posting gelesen!
Im meinem Teich sind viele Libellenlarven,es waren Unmengen __ Molche da, und __ Gelbrandkäfer kann ich auch ab und zu sehen....
Ich habe __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge, Goldelritzen und alle haben gelaicht und ihre Gelege bewacht... - und es waren auch durchsichtigen Nachwuchsfischchen unterwegs, aber ich kann wirklich seit Wochen nichts mehr finden.
Ein Goldelritzenmännchen hat Laich unterm Seerosenblatt bewacht und das Blattstückchen habe ich in so einen Netzlaichkasten gesteckt und die Fischchen sind auch geschlüpft. Der Kasten steht im Teich und ich füttere sie mit Staubfutter..., aber so wirklich wachsen wollen sie nicht.Für die Maschenweite eines Fliegengitters sind sie noch zu winzig, das Netz ist so dicht, das ich mich frage, ob der angedachte Wasseraustausch da überhaupr funktioniert.    
Mir ging es um Aufzuchtstipps im Laichkasten  aber bei dir funktioniert die Sache ja allein! Manche hier haben so viel Nachwuchs,(z.B.:du!  ) das sie zum Teil nicht wissen wohin damit :beten und andern geht es wie mir. :evil  Meine Fischchen sind nicht so langlebig, so ein wenig Nachwuchs sollte schon durchkommen, sonst sterben sie mir ja aus 

und weil ich früher auch immer reichlich Nachwuchs hatte, habe ich 10 kleinbleibende Scheibenbarsche eingesetzt  aber das die so gründlich aufräumen, kann ich nicht glauben


----------



## gmxyahoo (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs. Fisch oder Molch?*

Hi. Also Scheibenbarsche hören sich schonmal Gefräßig an. Aber was ich so gehört habe sind __ Gelbrandkäfer auch sehr Hungrig. Wenn du da mehrer von drin hast... Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen mal einen gesehen... Aber mittlerweile glaube ich nicht das er noch da ist... Würd dir gerne von mir ein paar Fischlein abgeben.. Aber das sind ja ein paar Meter fahrt...


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs. Fisch oder Molch?*

Hi,
danke für dein Angebot, aber es ist wirklich zu weit - und – nicht böse sein  -  ich will keine Subunkin, die werden mir echt zu groß. (30 cm :shock ) Das wären Riesen in meiner Fischgemeinschaft. Bis auf die Bitterlinge haben alle so Ringfingergröße, die Bitterlinge haben einen hohen Rücken. Die __ Barsche sind augenblicklich noch kleiner wie die Bitterlinge, aber länger wie 10 cm werden die auch nicht. Lauter Minifische. Nur so schön bunt wie Subunkin sind sie nicht...


----------

